# Local 3 IBEW test nyc



## telecomm

Im still waiting also.


----------



## sopranocaponyc

ok good just wanted to make sure,i'm gonna call them and find out.what are you doing to prepare for the test.I got this book algebra for the clueless,that will help me with the math.I also found some old test a final for 1st year apprentice(i was one back in 02 but screwed it up)so been looking at that.Do u recoment anything to get ready for the mechanical part.what else is gonna be on test if ya know.


----------



## telecomm

Hey Soprano, did you ever call the hall to find out? I have an algebra for dummies book I'll look at. Not sure there is much in mechanical you can study for, but I would guess basic construction, like what certain tools are used for and job site familiarity. There is someone on this site giving out a study guide for the exam. I havent requested it from the user, but I read a few threads in this forum relating to a study guide. I think it will be all about getting a good night sleep the night before, and clearing your mind. I have to read up on my math, fractions and decimals. Do you live in the city?


----------



## Melissa809

Hey guys...it's been about 15 years since I took the apprentice test...but what I remember is basic algebra.....also, they had pictures of boxes ...folded and unfolded...and you had to match them up corrrectly.....and I think there was English, too

We also took a peg test...which tested for manual dexterity....

Melissa


----------



## sopranocaponyc

Melissa809 said:


> Hey guys...it's been about 15 years since I took the apprentice test...but what I remember is basic algebra.....also, they had pictures of boxes ...folded and unfolded...and you had to match them up corrrectly.....and I think there was English, too
> 
> We also took a peg test...which tested for manual dexterity....
> 
> Melissa


I last took the test in 98 and thats what was on it like you said.but now i heard its a tottaly dif test more sat type. Still hav'nt gotten any word as to when the test is probally some time in may. so till then I just brush up on math etc.


----------



## JayWater

i got the letter yesterday Im taking the test May 13th in Flushing


----------



## LGLS

sopranocaponyc said:


> I last took the test in 98 and thats what was on it like you said.but now i heard its a tottaly dif test more sat type. Still hav'nt gotten any word as to when the test is probally some time in may. so till then I just brush up on math etc.


WHO told you it's like the SAT?


----------



## sopranocaponyc

JayWater said:


> i got the letter yesterday Im taking the test May 13th in Flushing


I got my letter yesterday, for May 18th at the union hall in flushing at 10am anyone else have that date,


----------



## telecomm

May 11th
10am


----------



## LGLS

Good luck guys, and STAY CLEAN. We just threw another 12 out for failing the pee-pee test.


----------



## paul d.

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Good luck guys, and STAY CLEAN. We just threw another 12 out for failing the pee-pee test.


 hey lawn, do those guys get a 2nd chance? we do the random drug test and if they fail they can go thru a rehab program and then come back to work IF they pass an evaluation and then more testing. paul


----------



## SPARKYJB

*M i j test*

Hey i was wondering if anyone knows how many questions is the mij test im up to take it in june. also is it pass or fail test or do u need a score? what will be on this test? if anyone can help me with info please e mail me [email protected]. i wanna be well aware what ill be faced with. thanks John


----------



## LGLS

paul d. said:


> hey lawn, do those guys get a 2nd chance? we do the random drug test and if they fail they can go thru a rehab program and then come back to work IF they pass an evaluation and then more testing. paul


No.

The contractors and the local are dead-on-bells serious about rooting out all chemical abuse. Apprentices get no second chance The test comes upon admission, and then again only if the apprentice has missed days or school. The class that started in 2005 with 250 apprentices, less than 1/2 are still with us. Training costs are skyrocketing. 

Since then it's gotten better, as the word is getting around - if you're a pothead or a user, the construction industry doesn't want you either. Go flip burgers or stock shelves at K-Mart.


----------



## JayWater

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Good luck guys, and STAY CLEAN. We just threw another 12 out for failing the pee-pee test.


 
i dont drink or do any drugs... im in the gym boxing every night


----------



## LGLS

JayWater said:


> i dont drink or do any drugs... im in the gym boxing every night


Good for you Jay, STAY CLEAN. DO not waste you money on mind-altering ANYTHING and keep doing what you've been doing - get high on LIFE.


----------



## user4818

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Since then it's gotten better, as the word is getting around - if you're a pothead or a user, the construction industry doesn't want you either. Go flip burgers or stock shelves at K-Mart.


I don't see how keeping construction workers "clean" is going to be very successful endeavor, considering that tradesman have among the highest levels of drug/alcohol abuse around, union or not. :blink:


----------



## LGLS

Peter D said:


> I don't see how keeping construction workers "clean" is going to be very successful endeavor, considering that tradesman have among the highest levels of drug/alcohol abuse around, union or not. :blink:


Peter, this is the reason WHY a strict program was instituted. The reputation that we're all drunken bums and users. Back pre-80's people thought nothing of downing a few at a bar and then going to work. 85% of accidents occured AFTER lunch. (And there's only 2 hours of work after lunch, 5 before.) Today, I think we're all a little more enlightened. (Mentally :thumbsup

A member in my shop was just suspended for 2 months, as this was his 2rd fail on a pop breathilizer... that's 2 months no pay, a loss of $16,000.00 and, now has to work another 2 months for the pension credit... once more and he loses it all... 

Not worth it if you ask me.

BTW refusing the test is the equiv. of failing it.


----------



## sopranocaponyc

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Good luck guys, and STAY CLEAN. We just threw another 12 out for failing the pee-pee test.


 
I was in the union as an 1st year in 2003 and got a bad lay off,and had to go to the union hall and take a test. It came up + Which I hardley did, this was the end off Jan and i did some new years eve just was in wrong place at wrong time.

The Apprentice Director at that time was Mr Jackson, But I met with the current one George K Schuck and was told that i had to do a program which was going to meetings at union hall every Friday night, Hold down a job for 6 months, do an out patience program(at my own expense) and then I could re apply in ayear. there was no guarantee that i would get back it. It was up too them. 

I didn't no better and took my $$ from my B fund and left after 3 months, now I'm doing it all again and gonna do it right. I've been clean for over 5 years. 

So if you test + they just throw you out with no 2nd chance now.


----------



## sopranocaponyc

Brush up on your math. I am taking My test for local 3 elec May 18th(are you taking a local 3 test). 

2 weeks ago I picked up a book from Barnes and noble Barons "Mechanical aptitude and Spatial Relations test" 2nd edition it was about $20. So far its really helping me understand the basics. you wanna study "general Mechanical understanding", gears", Pulleys" Hole Punching", among other things. 
let us know how your test went and good luck.


----------



## randomkiller

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Good luck guys, and STAY CLEAN. We just threw another 12 out for failing the pee-pee test.


You gotta love it.


----------



## Minuteman

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Good for you Jay, STAY CLEAN. DO not waste you money on mind-altering ANYTHING and keep doing what you've been doing - get high on LIFE.


 One brother could always pee in the cup for the other. :no:


----------



## LGLS

Minuteman said:


> One brother could always pee in the cup for the other. :no:


No, you're handed the sample cup and sent into the stall alone, a monitor right outside the stall. The stall is checked before and after, and the sample's temperature is taken. They can use your hair too, but I haven't seen that happen yet.


----------



## JayWater

im really worried about the algebra part... is it basic algebra on the test or advanceed?


----------



## LGLS

JayWater said:


> im really worried about the algebra part... is it basic algebra on the test or advanceed?


If you completed Algebra 1 in High School you'll do fine. There's geometry too, but it's basic.


----------



## sparkyboys

just put some pee in a bottle and hold it near your sac. thats what i did years ago. used a girls pee. they can not tell


----------



## Minuteman

sparkyboys said:


> just put some pee in a bottle and hold it near your sac. thats what i did years ago. used a girls pee. they can not tell


I have been told that local 602 uses a small, empty, Elmer's Glue bottle. Keep near the sack to keep it warm and squeeze it to make the sound.


----------



## sparkyboys

works every time!! garaunteed!! never been fired from a job because of pot use. igrew up learning from ol timers.


----------



## sopranocaponyc

the test today. There was 170 total ?'s. 1st part was 52 math,reading,some electric theory,computer stuff, and some other stuff. I hate math, the 1st part i thought was easy, then it got a bit tougher,and i just had to take my time. there was no time limit. also they weren't allowing cell phones,bags in room you had to check it in,and you had to show your ID like 3 times and they took your picture.

So i wonder if there was 170?'s what would be a passing grade. If i remember right the interview was 30 points, so that leaves the test I think you have to get a 40% out of 70% right but what Number right would u need with 170?'s and do they mark the whole test or by parts. 

also there was no shape folding, no gears,Pullies,and other stuff that i studied from that mechanical and spatial relations book.


----------



## LGLS

You need 119 questions correct to pass the written. You can't fail the written but make it up on the interview, or interview poorly but ace the written, etc...


----------



## sopranocaponyc

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> You need 119 questions correct to pass the written. You can't fail the written but make it up on the interview, or interview poorly but ace the written, etc...


 
Thanks so thats a min of %70


----------



## LGLS

sopranocaponyc said:


> I was in the union as an 1st year in 2003 and got a bad lay off,and had to go to the union hall and take a test. It came up + Which I hardley did, this was the end off Jan and i did some new years eve just was in wrong place at wrong time.


Apparently I missed this post. Ok here's the deal - you got a bad layoff as an apprentice - not a good sign - it really takes some major messing up for an apprentice to see a bad layoff. I know they're pushing foremen and shops to stop giving ROWs when the real reason isn't reduction in workforce, because too many f-ups were being recycled and none of the f-ups were straightening out their act. I know this push started in '01. 

The bad layoff forced the drug test, but what forced the bad layoff?



> The Apprentice Director at that time was Mr Jackson, But I met with the current one George K Schuck and was told that i had to do a program which was going to meetings at union hall every Friday night, Hold down a job for 6 months, do an out patience program(at my own expense) and then I could re apply in ayear. there was no guarantee that i would get back it. It was up too them.
> 
> I didn't no better and took my $$ from my B fund and left after 3 months, now I'm doing it all again and gonna do it right. I've been clean for over 5 years.
> 
> So if you test + they just throw you out with no 2nd chance now.


No, only apprentices and TA1's. TA stands for temporary apprentice, and getting fired always meant, bye bye Charlie. "Not suitable for the electrical industry." 

Back in the day, being a member meant you could pretty much get away with anything, but those days are long past, and all of the old-schoolers who think spending 45 minutes at the Blarney Stone, every lunchtime are learning this the hard way. 

The local is not putting up with any apprentices with drug or alcohol problems, there are just too many willing applicants who aren't druggies, stoners, or alcoholics to choose from.


----------



## brian john

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> No, you're handed the sample cup and sent into the stall alone, a monitor right outside the stall. The stall is checked before and after, and the sample's temperature is taken. They can use your hair too, but I haven't seen that happen yet.


 
I think it was voted on and LGLS has to unzip the person to be tested and then he had to hold it to verify the authenticity of the urine. 

Sorry you got the short end of that deal.

I am not big on kicking them out for smoking, BUT they signed a contract and need to learn to adhere to deals they signed on for. In reality they should include alcohol in the contract.


----------



## drsparky

We use the mouth swab here, I don't think that carrying a bottle of your sitters pee in your pocket will help.


----------



## Minuteman

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> ... there are just too many willing applicants who aren't druggies, stoners, or alcoholics to choose from.


That says it all, right there. :yes:


----------



## sopranocaponyc

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Apparently I missed this post. Ok here's the deal - you got a bad layoff as an apprentice - not a good sign - it really takes some major messing up for an apprentice to see a bad layoff. I know they're pushing foremen and shops to stop giving ROWs when the real reason isn't reduction in workforce, because too many f-ups were being recycled and none of the f-ups were straightening out their act. I know this push started in '01.
> 
> The bad layoff forced the drug test, but what forced the bad layoff?
> 
> 
> 
> No, only apprentices and TA1's. TA stands for temporary apprentice, and getting fired always meant, bye bye Charlie. "Not suitable for the electrical industry."
> 
> Back in the day, being a member meant you could pretty much get away with anything, but those days are long past, and all of the old-schoolers who think spending 45 minutes at the Blarney Stone, every lunchtime are learning this the hard way.
> 
> The local is not putting up with any apprentices with drug or alcohol problems, there are just too many willing applicants who aren't druggies, stoners, or alcoholics to choose from.


 
Ok heres the story My 1st elec company in June 02 was TR Ricotta Elec. things started out ok in the begging. then i went to Randell's island to work at the FD NY site. It was a 2 man crew me and this ass who no one like in that company we had a start time at 7:30am and there were times i would get there at 7:35 am and he would write me up for that I was coming from the 1st stop of the E train and i had to leave my house by 6am to get there by 7:30 cause then you had to switch to the 6 train take that to 125 and Lex, then take a bus to Randell's Island. plus with school and stuff it was hard. Now when i started I told the super that I had a Vacation a week in Aug that i had all ready paid for and planed before i got in the union. he said it was OK. Well they tried to use that against me and layed me off in sept. that was bad lay off # 1. 

I then was on the Friday night club. Then joined Adco elec and was working at a site down town at 60 wall st. that was going fine till I got real sick in Jan. was out 8 days (went to Er,and even went to the local 3 doctor too) I was also out another 2 days so that was a total of 10 days. the day I went back a Thursday or Friday i went back to work then at 2:15pm they give me a bad lay off. i had just passed 1st year 2nd half elec theory with an 85, and got an B in American Labor history, and a B in OSHA(took another class that sem). I rushed took a cab from the city so i could get to the union hall in time to take the drug test etc, cause 2nd year was starting the next week. If i was on something why would i do all that. It was a false + cause i was taken Codeine for a tooth ache(but it was my moms old script so they wouldn't allow it).

My mistake was not sticking with it doing what they said to do. Which was go to Meetings every Friday night at union hall called MAPS. Hold down a job for at least 6 months. Do an out patient program at my own expense,and then re-apply and they would let me know. I tryed it for 3 months and just was young Stupid and Nieve.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

brush up on your english as well


----------



## sopranocaponyc

NolaTigaBait said:


> brush up on your english as well


 
your to talk. where's the capital on brush and the . after well.


----------



## LGLS

sopranocaponyc said:


> Ok heres the story My 1st elec company in June 02 was TR Ricotta Elec. things started out ok in the begging. then i went to Randell's island to work at the FD NY site. It was a 2 man crew me and this ass who no one like in that company we had a start time at 7:30am and there were times i would get there at 7:35 am and he would write me up for that I was coming from the 1st stop of the E train and i had to leave my house by 6am to get there by 7:30 cause then you had to switch to the 6 train take that to 125 and Lex, then take a bus to Randell's Island. plus with school and stuff it was hard. Now when i started I told the super that I had a Vacation a week in Aug that i had all ready paid for and planed before i got in the union. he said it was OK. Well they tried to use that against me and layed me off in sept. that was bad lay off # 1.


Did it say "absenteeism?" Aside from the vacation, were dates you were late on the layoff slip? Sounds to me like they simply kept track of every day you were late, in the EVENT they needed to dispose of you it could be done without your having the ability to collect unemployment. I'm not accusing you of anything, but generally when an apprentice is treated this way it is due to something other than the "official account of events."

As far as your trip to work... with a 7:30 AM start you have to leave the house at 6am... There are apprentices by me to zip by my house on their way to the train at 4:30 AM. 



> I then was on the Friday night club. Then joined Adco elec and was working at a site down town at 60 wall st. that was going fine till I got real sick in Jan. was out 8 days (went to Er,and even went to the local 3 doctor too) I was also out another 2 days so that was a total of 10 days. the day I went back a Thursday or Friday i went back to work then at 2:15pm they give me a bad lay off. i had just passed 1st year 2nd half elec theory with an 85, and got an B in American Labor history, and a B in OSHA(took another class that sem). I rushed took a cab from the city so i could get to the union hall in time to take the drug test etc, cause 2nd year was starting the next week. If i was on something why would i do all that. It was a false + cause i was taken Codeine for a tooth ache(but it was my moms old script so they wouldn't allow it).


You had codine in your system and no prescription to take it. For a toothache.

BULLSHIP. There it is right there. That's not a "false positive" brother - that's prescription drug addiction. And the sad thing is you still think you didn't deserve what happened and think you did nothing wrong or unreasonable. You probably had cocaine in your system and just made up the "I had a toothache and took my mom's prescription medicine." Drug addicts are good at justifying their antisocial behaviors. Repeat this to yourself: IT IS NOT OK. IT IS NOT NORMAL. EVERYBODY DOESN'T DO THIS. 



> My mistake was not sticking with it doing what they said to do. Which was go to Meetings every Friday night at union hall called MAPS. Hold down a job for at least 6 months. Do an out patient program at my own expense,and then re-apply and they would let me know. I tryed it for 3 months and just was young Stupid and Nieve.


Hopefully, you're over the physical addictions by now. But you still need to get over the denial that your actions that got you fired were not your fault, that you did break the rules, that you were in the wrong, and the local did exactly what it was supposed to do - kick out the dopers. You were one of them.

Until you man up and admit it (to yourself at least) and believe it - you'll never be cured.


----------



## sopranocaponyc

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Did it say "absenteeism?" Aside from the vacation, were dates you were late on the layoff slip? Sounds to me like they simply kept track of every day you were late, in the EVENT they needed to dispose of you it could be done without your having the ability to collect unemployment. I'm not accusing you of anything, but generally when an apprentice is treated this way it is due to something other than the "official account of events."
> 
> As far as your trip to work... with a 7:30 AM start you have to leave the house at 6am... There are apprentices by me to zip by my house on their way to the train at 4:30 AM.
> 
> 
> 
> You had codine in your system and no prescription to take it. For a toothache.
> 
> BULLSHIP. There it is right there. That's not a "false positive" brother - that's prescription drug addiction. And the sad thing is you still think you didn't deserve what happened and think you did nothing wrong or unreasonable. You probably had cocaine in your system and just made up the "I had a toothache and took my mom's prescription medicine." Drug addicts are good at justifying their antisocial behaviors. Repeat this to yourself: IT IS NOT OK. IT IS NOT NORMAL. EVERYBODY DOESN'T DO THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you're over the physical addictions by now. But you still need to get over the denial that your actions that got you fired were not your fault, that you did break the rules, that you were in the wrong, and the local did exactly what it was supposed to do - kick out the dopers. You were one of them.
> 
> Until you man up and admit it (to yourself at least) and believe it - you'll never be cured.


 
Belive me i know i did wrong i never would've been laid off at Adco if i did'nt take those extra days off that i could've went to work thats where i messed up. As far as the codine. I did have a very bad tooth ache and took a script that was not in my name, so I was wrong there too.
as far as the start time that was Bs. You don't write up a apprentcie thats 5 min's late. but at the same time i should've off made it on time and that hurt me in the long run. the big thing is i should've stuck with the program and i would still be in local 3 AND not trying to get back in. Thats the one thing I do regret in my life.


----------



## JayWater

sopranocaponyc said:


> Ok heres the story My 1st elec company in June 02 was TR Ricotta Elec. things started out ok in the begging. then i went to Randell's island to work at the FD NY site. It was a 2 man crew me and this ass who no one like in that company we had a start time at 7:30am and there were times i would get there at 7:35 am and he would write me up for that I was coming from the 1st stop of the E train and i had to leave my house by 6am to get there by 7:30 cause then you had to switch to the 6 train take that to 125 and Lex, then take a bus to Randell's Island. plus with school and stuff it was hard. Now when i started I told the super that I had a Vacation a week in Aug that i had all ready paid for and planed before i got in the union. he said it was OK. Well they tried to use that against me and layed me off in sept. that was bad lay off # 1.
> 
> I then was on the Friday night club. Then joined Adco elec and was working at a site down town at 60 wall st. that was going fine till I got real sick in Jan. was out 8 days (went to Er,and even went to the local 3 doctor too) I was also out another 2 days so that was a total of 10 days. the day I went back a Thursday or Friday i went back to work then at 2:15pm they give me a bad lay off. i had just passed 1st year 2nd half elec theory with an 85, and got an B in American Labor history, and a B in OSHA(took another class that sem). I rushed took a cab from the city so i could get to the union hall in time to take the drug test etc, cause 2nd year was starting the next week. If i was on something why would i do all that. It was a false + cause i was taken Codeine for a tooth ache(but it was my moms old script so they wouldn't allow it).
> 
> My mistake was not sticking with it doing what they said to do. Which was go to Meetings every Friday night at union hall called MAPS. Hold down a job for at least 6 months. Do an out patient program at my own expense,and then re-apply and they would let me know. I tryed it for 3 months and just was young Stupid and Nieve.


u was at adco electric so no wonder why ur soprano capo lol.. jk


----------



## sopranocaponyc

JayWater said:


> u was at adco electric so no wonder why ur soprano capo lol.. jk


 
LMAO, I've had this name since the show first started. what day did you take the test,how do you think you did.


----------



## dontae

umm.im just sending in the letter requesting for an application.is it too late ?do you think ill get some corresponence by the end of the year?


----------



## Control Freak

dontae said:


> umm.im just sending in the letter requesting for an application.is it too late ?do you think ill get some corresponence by the end of the year?


Probably not. The request for applications had to be in by february.

As a side not 7:30 start on the job means boxes open tools in your pocket by that time. I've seen guys be real anal about that. I sense a little more to the story though.


----------



## wm777

*question???*

I took the local 3 exam in may 18, 2009 i also had the interview in July. does anyone know a round about time i should hear anything back from them, good or bad news just wondering when i would hear some news. 


thanks


----------



## sopranocaponyc

wm777 said:


> I took the local 3 exam in may 18, 2009 i also had the interview in July. does anyone know a round about time i should hear anything back from them, good or bad news just wondering when i would hear some news.
> 
> 
> thanks


me too same dates still waiting.. I wanna call but i'm afraid to hear sorry u aint get in,lol.


----------



## tank728

Saw this the other day, thought you guys might want to see it.

http://local3.com/?q=node/5627


----------



## MzShock

*NOPE lol*

Decided to call - since I didnt hear anything.
Was told I was not accepted for this September Class.
Does that mean next year?Maybe ,Maybe not
But I made other plans so I would be attending classes this year in my second year of college . I am only 18 so I guess I would stay in school 
But best of luck to everyone who got in this year and next year since I think the program runs for like 3 years.So wait it out and CALL might as well :thumbsup:


----------



## ForzaBari

i applied for local 3 and took the test may 18 and i got a interview june 22, i had some pull from family and they told me to wait for a letter in the mail, they mentioned at the table that i did real well on the test, atm i called up JB they said they didnt send nothing yet, any word or insider???


----------



## sopranocaponyc

ForzaBari said:


> i applied for local 3 and took the test may 18 and i got a interview june 22, i had some pull from family and they told me to wait for a letter in the mail, they mentioned at the table that i did real well on the test, atm i called up JB they said they didnt send nothing yet, any word or insider???


 
Why don't you find out from the people in the family since they had some pull! most likely you won't get called untill next class which could be jan or anywhere from june-sept!


----------



## ForzaBari

well they told me ill most likely get called feb but im assuming since i di well on the test i would have been called for sept.


----------



## sopranocaponyc

ForzaBari said:


> well they told me ill most likely get called feb but I'm assuming since i di well on the test i would have been called for sept.


 
yeah that sounds about right as the school starts end of jan..then after that its sept. I'm still waiting and haven't heard. since then I've gone back to school. QCC. I'm taking algebra, wish i could've taken this class last sem, could've helped me in the test!


----------



## ForzaBari

yeah man i really cant wait to get in there man


----------



## enershy method

Does anyone know when the next filing for the next local 3 test is ? and when the exam would be? if not for this eletrical union, any other eletrical union or engineering union tests applicable to graduating engineering students in new york ? this would be much appreciated, thank you .


----------



## sopranocaponyc

ForzaBari said:


> yeah man i really cant wait to get in there man


 
Did you get called for the Jan classes.


----------



## and1jr17

i am def. late to this posting. but there was supposed to be a feb. class going out. I called the joint this week and she told me that everything is frozen and on hold.. and she will contact me in 3 to 4 months when the next class is expected to be called.


----------



## Control Freak

and1jr17 said:


> i am def. late to this posting. but there was supposed to be a feb. class going out. I called the joint this week and she told me that everything is frozen and on hold.. and she will contact me in 3 to 4 months when the next class is expected to be called.


No new class this february. Possibly a class being called over the summer.unemployment is still climbing in the city


----------



## JayWater

Control Freak said:


> No new class this february. Possibly a class being called over the summer.unemployment is still climbing in the city


 
I was informed by my "hook" after he spoke with mr. Shultz that I made the list. But I was told im not towards the top of the list. That maybe I would get called sometime in 2010.. But the way things are looking now Im not going to get my hopes up. By the time I get called Im going to have Journeymen skills.


----------



## Control Freak

JayWater said:


> I was informed by my "hook" after he spoke with mr. Shultz that I made the list. But I was told im not towards the top of the list. That maybe I would get called sometime in 2010.. But the way things are looking now Im not going to get my hopes up. By the time I get called Im going to have Journeymen skills.


 
i think you have the wrong name bud. also you shouldn't be bragging about your hook. thats just my opinion!


----------



## LGLS

Control Freak said:


> i think you have the wrong name bud. also you shouldn't be bragging about your hook. thats just my opinion!


Let him brag, if his hook was real he'd already be working. As stated, there are no new classes starting in February, and I wouldn't count on September either.


----------



## Control Freak

JayWater said:


> I was informed by my "hook" after he spoke with mr. Shultz that I made the list. But I was told im not towards the top of the list. That maybe I would get called sometime in 2010.. But the way things are looking now Im not going to get my hopes up. By the time I get called Im going to have Journeymen skills.


 
Takes along time to get journeyman skills. You would have to be working in a commercial/industrial environment bending on table benders and using rigid 300s. If your "hook" comes through in a year or two it will take longer than that to aquire the neccessary skills. your best bet when you get in is to keep your mouth shut and do what you are asked to without complaints. First year apps aren't supposed to know much anyway!


----------



## LGLS

At the December 2009 meeting of the Joint Apprentice Training Committee it was agreed that due to the present employment level within the electrical industry no new apprentices would be absorbed into the industry in February 2010. Prior to the decision it was undecided if a new apprentice training class would be started for the February semester.
Business Manager Christopher Erikson informed the trustees that in accordance with the collective bargaining agreement that the union would agree to accept new apprentices if they could be absorbed into the workforce but due to the high level of unemployment being experienced by journeypersons that Local 3 would not agree to begin a class in February.


----------



## JayWater

Control Freak said:


> Takes along time to get journeyman skills. You would have to be working in a commercial/industrial environment bending on table benders and using rigid 300s. If your "hook" comes through in a year or two it will take longer than that to aquire the neccessary skills. your best bet when you get in is to keep your mouth shut and do what you are asked to without complaints. First year apps aren't supposed to know much anyway!


If it comes in 2 years I would have 4 years Electrician experience along with 2 schools.. not all the work is commerical though but i would be ahead of the game as opposed to guys that havent done any electric work ..

If i came across bragging that was not my intention. I was just explaining my situation and what was explained to me. Im surprised by the negative feedback. Didnt mean to offend anybody


----------



## Control Freak

"If i came across bragging that was not my intention. I was just explaining my situation and what was explained to me. Im surprised by the negative feedback. Didnt mean to offend anybody"


Dont be surprised. many people including your "hook" wouldn't appreciate that being put out there especially other guys on the job. Im just saying the less you say the better off you are. you are going to hear that alot when you get in. I totally support any promising electrician to join the union and become an asset but many guys will tear apart any one that comes across as a know it all. A good basic understanding of the trade will be recognized for what it is and will take you far. no need to show your hand. 

LGLS is right though...........
the list can take a long time to go through and there might not be any new classes this year. The JIB specifically said not until at least September..........
however they might bring in a few at a time to fill spots if there is a demand.

As they go through the list and hire they usually say that they aren't accepting anybody else from the current list and then start a completely new application process. This can take 3-5 years like he said.


----------



## LGLS

Control Freak said:


> "If i came across bragging that was not my intention. I was just explaining my situation and what was explained to me. Im surprised by the negative feedback. Didnt mean to offend anybody"
> 
> 
> Dont be surprised. many people including your "hook" wouldn't appreciate that being put out there especially other guys on the job. Im just saying the less you say the better off you are. you are going to hear that alot when you get in. I totally support any promising electrician to join the union and become an asset but many guys will tear apart any one that comes across as a know it all. A good basic understanding of the trade will be recognized for what it is and will take you far. no need to show your hand.
> 
> LGLS is right though...........
> the list can take a long time to go through and there might not be any new classes this year. The JIB specifically said not until at least September..........
> however they might bring in a few at a time to fill spots if there is a demand.
> 
> As they go through the list and hire they usually say that they aren't accepting anybody else from the current list and then start a completely new application process. This can take 3-5 years like he said.


Exactly - if you have an edge, fine, use it. But don't brag about it. Nothing good comes to others when you stroke your own ego.


----------



## drizt27

I am a first year apprentice in Local 3...I just started work and school in september. Prior to being accepted into the program i worked for a licensed electrician for more than 8 years..learned a lot and did a lot....but i dont go around boasting about all the experience i have. if one of the guys asks me straight out what i did before getting into the union i dont lie...i tell them "i used to work for a licensed guy" and then if they ask me anything else ..ill tell em..but i dont go bragging about what i know already.
ive already come across a couple of journeymen that i "technically" have more experience than...but in this program..that doesnt matter...they're still the journeyman and im still the apprentice. i still have to get coffee ...haha


----------



## JayWater

drizt27 said:


> I am a first year apprentice in Local 3...I just started work and school in september. Prior to being accepted into the program i worked for a licensed electrician for more than 8 years..learned a lot and did a lot....but i dont go around boasting about all the experience i have. if one of the guys asks me straight out what i did before getting into the union i dont lie...i tell them "i used to work for a licensed guy" and then if they ask me anything else ..ill tell em..but i dont go bragging about what i know already.
> ive already come across a couple of journeymen that i "technically" have more experience than...but in this program..that doesnt matter...they're still the journeyman and im still the apprentice. i still have to get coffee ...haha


 
What kind of work have you been doing since you've been there


----------



## sopranocaponyc

Its taken a few years but I got a letter on Nov 13th that basically asks if I'm still interested in the program and to send a letter back within 10days(sent it the same day via certified mail with return receipt) After talking to a few people from the union it basically puts me on the list. Now just waiting for my official acceptance letter. Since I took the test in 09 I have gone back to school and have 72 credits(12 from empire from 1st time I was in program) and I will be graduating with my liberal arts associates in may 13, When I'm accepted into the local 3ibew nyc program I will go straight into the bachelors program since I have more than 64 credits. I'm really excited and grateful to get a 2nd chance and have learned from my ways in the past and I plan on doing it right this time around! no more of the foolishness that I did before.


----------



## sopranocaponyc

Got my Letter....wooo whooo and I think I'm in

it states.

"TY for applying etc.. Your application is on file should apprentice positions open in the Electrical Industry. It then asks me to send the return letter saying If I'm still interested and to reply within 10 days. on the bottom in bold letters it states.

*"DO NOT LEAVE YOUR PRESENT JOB UNTIL YOU ARE NOTIFIED"*
It finishes by saying " you will be contacted in the future should positions become open. If Accepted we hope you will consider this opportunity as a career of commitment and loyalty in one of the best unions in the country.

While its not an out and out acceptance this has to mean I'm on the list and they want to know if I'm still interested and when classes(apprentices usually 500 each Jan/june/sept to start school and or work) open and I'm interested that I will be contacted further etc...I think this is great news. very happy now the real waiting starts!

Also, the application number has two numbers- then 4 numbers between 1050-1120 does that mean anything as far as rank


----------



## st0mps

i dunno if this is a old post but my shop is switching unions to local3 does my mechanic status switch over or how does it work ?


----------



## icefalkon

st0mps said:


> i dunno if this is a old post but my shop is switching unions to local3 does my mechanic status switch over or how does it work ?



It depends on how you did on the test. Your employer tells us where all the employees stand. Journeyman, Helper, etc...

Then you are given tests to see what your skill level is...these tests are created with the knowledge that there is a possibility of the testee not having any formal electrical theory classes. The tests represent Hands On Experience. 

Then you are placed at what level you grade at. Remember this...many employers TELL the union that Person X is only a 4th Year Helper...even though you were getting Mechanic Rate with him...They do this to save them money. 

Once you get in...you will be in the M Division. You will not be required to go to school other than rudimentary classes...Basic Wiring, Basic Code, etc...after that, you get your raises and over time.

BTW...for the M Division we have TWO LEVELS of Journeyman...MJ1 and MJ2...both are two year slots. You're an MJ1 for two years, then you become an MJ2 for two years.

If you have any other questions, I'll be glad to help you.


----------



## icefalkon

tank728 said:


> Saw this the other day, thought you guys might want to see it.
> 
> http://local3.com/?q=node/5627



HA! I never saw that picture. I remember the guy taking the pictures of us interviewing!


----------

